
Cyber crime: Preventing young people from getting involved - benn_88
http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/crime-threats/cyber-crime/cyber-crime-preventing-young-people-from-getting-involved
======
benn_88
\- Is your child spending all of their time online?

\- Are they interested in coding? Do they have independent learning material
on computing?

\- Do they have irregular sleeping patterns?

\- Do they get an income from their online activities, do you know why and
how?

\- Are they resistant when asked what they do online?

\- Do they use the full data allowance on the home broadband?

\- Have they become more socially isolated?

